# 'Stills for E85



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Aside from all the issues of E85, and aside from the permitting hoops that will need to be jumped through, can anyone recommend a decent (read efficient) Still design?


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

After looking online for awhile I've decided I want a continuous operation unit, with an electric heating element and an automated temp control. Tips?


----------



## swerven (Nov 30, 2012)

The Charles 803 is popular for high proof (190ish) ethanol. It's a batch still, but probably could be converted to continuous.


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

I haven't seen any continuous stills for sale, but then I'm not usually looking for such a thing.

On the other hand it shouldn't be that hard to make a dual column, top feed, continuous still for a reasonable price. At least much more reasonable that it would cost to buy one.

It would take some tinkering to get the temperatures, feed rate, and such dialed in, but when do it should run as long as feed stock is added.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

swerven said:


> The Charles 803 is popular for high proof (190ish) ethanol. It's a batch still, but probably could be converted to continuous.


 The Charles 803 is 30 years old and not quite up to what I'm trying to do.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

AVanarts said:


> I haven't seen any continuous stills for sale, but then I'm not usually looking for such a thing.
> 
> On the other hand it shouldn't be that hard to make a dual column, top feed, continuous still for a reasonable price. At least much more reasonable that it would cost to buy one.
> 
> It would take some tinkering to get the temperatures, feed rate, and such dialed in, but when do it should run as long as feed stock is added.


 I've got an idea for a single column continuous feed, modified from a Mother Earth News design I saw earlier. Use steam to strip the alcohol out of the water, then the water drops down into the steam vessel. It should be a nice self contained unit if I do it right, with the heat source as part of the still.

I'm going to toy with the idea a little before I commit to spending a couple grand making it. Then I'll try and post a few pics and I'll be back for help a dozen times at least...lol


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

I just watched a couple of youtube videos the other day about this. Have you tried looking there yet?


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

InvalidID said:


> I've got an idea for a single column continuous feed, modified from a Mother Earth News design I saw earlier. Use steam to strip the alcohol out of the water, then the water drops down into the steam vessel. It should be a nice self contained unit if I do it right, with the heat source as part of the still.
> 
> I'm going to toy with the idea a little before I commit to spending a couple grand making it. Then I'll try and post a few pics and I'll be back for help a dozen times at least...lol


A really efficient design is to drip the feed stock into the top of a heated column. The heat could come from any source. A double column design gives a higher quality alcohol with less effort, on the part of the operator, by doing a crude distillation in the first column and sending that to the second for purification.


----------

